

Show HN: weekend project, +10 Charm. Where should you eat next? - jasontan
http://plusten.buzzlabs.com

======
josh33
Are you really using my photos to make this decision?

~~~
fuJiin
No we don't look at your photos, but we look at other stats like how many
pictures you have tagged, and how many are tagged by you vs by your friends.

There's quite a few metrics - let us know what you think!

------
hojeesum
Cool site that made recommendations based on my fb profile, I didn't have to
fill out any of those silly surveys.

~~~
wendven
Did you find that it fit your dining preferences? Mine definitely had some
truth to it.

~~~
hojeesum
Yeah I think so! I'll have to try the other recommended restaurants to see if
those are accurate.

------
jfoo1984
fun to read profiles, and to compare with you friends :)

